

You Know Twitter’s “Favorite” Button? It Could Have Been Called “Thanks.” - co_pl_te
http://allthingsd.com/20121022/you-know-twitters-favorite-button-it-could-have-been-called-thanks/

======
andysinclair
Maybe I use the favorite button differently/wrong but I always use it as kind
of like a "read it later" button.

I store tweets there that contain links/comments for me to refer back to later
- I've never considered it being used as a "Like" button.

~~~
darkstalker
This. The word "favourite" was usually used interchangeably as "bookmark" in
browsers. A concept of something you want to save and read later.

------
Afal
Favourite is one of those weird features on twitter I rarely use. I suppose
the idea is to use it like a "like" or "+1" button but I find that "favourite"
is too strong a word. There's been plenty of tweets I've seen where I think
"this is a good tweet but I don't like it enough to RT it". I mean I liked the
tweet but I'd never say it's amongst my favourite tweets.

~~~
Jgrubb
Now I'm curious, does Twitter use the British spelling of the word over there?

~~~
dredge
They do not. There's only one "English" language option.

------
kmfrk
We will never really know what the button reflects. I use it to save tweets,
and I shudder at what people might think of me, were I to run for political
office, since there are tweets from all over the political spectrum.

Some think it's a +1/agree button, others a thank-you button, and so on.

------
magoon
There be treasure in Favorites, but nobody explores.

I favorite funny.

